# remake of the creature from the black lagoon !!!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www2.cinescape.com/0/editori...tion=page&type_id=&cat_id=270338&obj_id=49883

well they been talking about for over 20 years,looks like it's going to happen!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm anxiously awaiting the remake of Peter Jackson's *King Kong.* though I'm a staunch advocate against remakes, especially where they concern good films. Eisner's rework might not be so bad if he is planning to go the route of Carpenter's *The Thing* or Ridley Scott's *Alien.* If he makes it a tame rendition, then I think he needs to trussed up on Hollywood Boulevard and allow passerbyers to pelt him with rotten fruit, feces and whatever else they feel so inclined to peg him with. Remakes that turn out as good, or better than the originals are few and far between.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

It'll probably end up being a comedy, with Jim Carrey as the Creature...and assorted other actors from the WB brought in for eye candy.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, then they can spin it off into it's own whacky situation comedy. "What kind of trouble will the creature get himself into this week?"

Think of it as Harry and the Hendersons TV show but with the Creature instead of Bigfoot. :googly:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

-sigh-
The Creature is far and away my favorite Universal Monster, so I've always 
viewed the remake talk as a double edged sword.
Great to see on the big screen, on the one hand:
Remakes SUCK, on the other.

I guess we'll have to wait and see how they **** this one up.


----------

